# The Extreme Predator Hunt Competition



## NightSnipePaul (Jul 9, 2005)

Michigan Predator Hunters! The Extreme Predator Hunt, Michigan premier predator hunting competition has added 3 new check in locations! Hopefully these new locations will encourage some Southern Michigan hunters to get in on the action! 



Contact Jorden Susewitz at: 989-278-8808















3 NEW LOCATIONS: 



River Rats Trapping Supplies in Eaton Rapids
Bardens Hardware in Kingston 
Dunhams Sports in Owosso 



www.predatorhunteroutdoors.com


----------

